# The State of the Pigeon Hobby???



## david scarboro (Aug 19, 2012)

It is becoming apparent to me that the Pigeon Hobby is in a serious decline. I am 56 years old and grew up in Miami FL. There were lots of Pigeon Fanciers and Racers and the general health of the hobby seemed strong. My dad had pigeons and I grew up around them. At about 12 or so, I got my own loft and began raising Fantails and Swallows. After a year or two, I met some serious Roller people and got into Pensom Rollers. There were older hobbyists that were glad to give or sell cheaply a pair or two away to anyone interested to arrange housing for them. I carried that tradition on and started a few friends with birds. Eventually the US Army called and I got out of birds, but I always missed them.

Fast forward a bit. After a long time spent working and raising children I became able to build a loft and finally made the decision to return to the birds. This is where the story gets interesting, at least for me.

I still had a few dogeared copies of the American Pigeon Journal. I quickly learned that the publication had met its demise, so I began searching the internet. I was looking for Fancy pigeons, about a pair or so of 4 different breeds. I soon located a guy (who shall remain nameless) that had 6 or 7 breeds and was the president of a large National Specialty Club. I began corresponding with him, told him my story, and then selected 4 breeds and ordered a pair of each. I thought the price was pretty high, but then I reasoned I had been out for a long time and everything else was much pricier also. During the whole process, he was very nice except for the fact that he seemed to want to talk prices only on the phone.

I sent the money and he promised to send the pigeons out the following Monday. Monday came and no tracking number. Late Monday night, I got an email stating that he had experienced a "death in the family" and it would be the following week before he could send the birds. I, of course responded that it would be alright, but I would be happy if he could be sure and send them the next week. The following Monday came and I finally got a call from him stating that he had shipped. He made the following statement, "I sure hope that they will be alright as it is 106 degrees here". I was shocked, but figured that he knew what he was doing. It is important to remember at this point that I had told him that I was interested in pairs only as I really wanted to raise young birds. Wednesday morning I got a call at 6AM from the Post Office and with much excitement went to pick up my birds. I felt like a child at Christmas. This is where the nightmare began...

I arrived home and hurried out to the loft to unpack the birds. It was one large well used shipping box that I had paid $20 for. Upon opening it, the first thing I saw was a dead bird which he had informed me was the cock of one of the pairs. The other 7 birds were alive but in poor shape I got water in them, put food in front of them and left them alone for a while.I emailed a picture of the dead bird and then called the gentleman and told him about the dead bird. He didn't seem very concerned and told me that he "might be able to replace it after the breeding season". 

The birds gegan picking up after a day or so, and I was very happy to observe breeding activity from 2 of the "pairs" after a few days. Funny thing was that the 2 pairs that I observed breeding were taking turns playing the Cock role. After talking with a few knowedgeable fanciers, and spending days observing the birds, I came to learn that I had 6 cocks and 1 hen. The only hen belonged to the dead cock that I had gotten. A couple of months went by and I began to get hens. to make pairs. All 6 of the cocks eventually proved out. I had to build another loft as now after getting 6 hens and 1 cock to replace the dead bird, I now had many more pairs than I had meant to get. I contacted the gentleman several times via email about the situation and got no response at all. Eventually he did offer to send a couple of hens that "were a different size than the birds I had received, but the same breed"???

To come to a close, I survived the expereince and my love for the birds has remained strong. I now have 2 lofts and 4 breeding pens. I did get new birds from several different people and learned that there are still "good pigeon people" out there. However I feel that a lot of new hobbyists might have been put off by my experience. I worry that situations like this may be occuring with others and I have found that there are a lot less fanciers today than when I was young.

I have banded a lot of young birds this year and have a policy of giving a pair to any young person that wishes to get into the hobby and can come to me. I guess the purpose of this post is to get established hobbyists to ask themselves this question. What are we doing to preserve our hobby? Are we willing to let it die, or will we help to preserve it for future generations? 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hearing your story reminds me of the stories my dad told when he had pigeons. How all his friends had lofts. They would fly together and trade pigeons to each other. He never said that it was expensive at all to get pigeons. I was finally able to get started with my own loft later in life. I have a young family but they are old enough to help me out and enjoy the birds. I have been luck that I was able to find two breeder locally and got some pigeons at a reasonable price. Plus I didnt have to have them shipped. The breeders gave me lots of information and no bull. They were very helpful like the way my dad talked about the people who raised pigeon when he was a young man. Sadly I can not pick his brain for information as he has been gone for a long time. Hopefully I will be able to pass his and my love for pigeons to my children.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I feel that way about the pigeon hobby here in Az. I have phoned and e-mailed pigeon racing clubs here and not one has ever returned my messages,So I now have started raising white homers for weddings and funerals.But yes our hobby is slowly disappearing.


----------



## david scarboro (Aug 19, 2012)

DAK1 said:


> Yes, I feel that way about the pigeon hobby here in Az. I have phoned and e-mailed pigeon racing clubs here and not one has ever returned my messages,So I now have started raising white homers for weddings and funerals.But yes our hobby is slowly disappearing.


As a very young man I learned about Genetics, Animal Husbandry and Breeding. I also learned about Responsibility. I remember cutting neighbors yards to earn money to buy pigeon food. I also remember the thrill I felt when at the age of 15 I won Best of Show at the Dade County Youth Fair (about 300 birds) with a bird that I raised. I understand that there are people who make a living raising and selling birds. It is however imperative that they deliver a quality product in line with their prices. If the current trend continues, one day pigeon breeding may be a thing of the past.

On another note, I had posted this in the General Discussion Forum. It was moved here by a moderator.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

david scarboro said:


> On another note, I had posted this in the General Discussion Forum. It was moved here by a moderator.


Actually, I found it in the news and advocacy forum, which is moderated and is for media reports and requests for pigeon-related action in emergency situations, so moved it to this section.


----------



## david scarboro (Aug 19, 2012)

John_D said:


> Actually, I found it in the news and advocacy forum, which is moderated and is for media reports and requests for pigeon-related action in emergency situations, so moved it to this section.


As I said in the orginal post, I AM getting old. This just proves it...


----------



## Painted Skies Loft (Sep 24, 2012)

I am only 15 years old but I have found this hobby and I only have but a few birds but I too havE noticed that nobody around me has any pigeons or let alone though of keeping any or heard of anyone keeping any... In fact I am looked at as weird for having something I enjoy doing... It is terrible, absolutely terrible that such a wonderful thing is dying out simply because nobody cares at all not even the slightest bit... But that seems to be the way of things now... I would be in 7th heaven though if I had somebody to talk to face to face that wasn't ignorant on the topic... I'm trying too educate my community but once again they are too busy to notice... you see we are a dying breed but we must not stop until something is done!!! I urge all of you to get the word out! No matter how small we won't go down without a fight...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Painted Skies Loft said:


> I am only 15 years old but I have found this hobby and I only have but a few birds but I too havE noticed that nobody around me has any pigeons or let alone though of keeping any or heard of anyone keeping any... In fact I am looked at as weird for having something I enjoy doing... It is terrible, absolutely terrible that such a wonderful thing is dying out simply because nobody cares at all not even the slightest bit... But that seems to be the way of things now... I would be in 7th heaven though if I had somebody to talk to face to face that wasn't ignorant on the topic... I'm trying too educate my community but once again they are too busy to notice... you see we are a dying breed but we must not stop until something is done!!! I urge all of you to get the word out! No matter how small we won't go down without a fight...


I have only been raising pigeons for only 6 years. If you have any questions on the birds or loft building. I will be glade to help you out, just ask and I will tell you anything I have learned. Gary


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

To bad you were not closer Painted Sky you could hang with my 15 year old daughter and get her into pigeons. She likes them but isnt much of a help. Pigeon poo is icky LOL


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

david scarboro said:


> It is becoming apparent to me that the Pigeon Hobby is in a serious decline.


To put it simply.

Duh.

Not being disrespectful. Just stating the obvious, that most (if not all) pigeon flyers have known for thirty years or more, this sport is on a steep decline.

It ain't what it used to be. In the United States, anyway.

This country has moved on. To electronic "stuff". Video games. Smart phones. IPads. etc. Leaving most of us old pigeon flyers, clinging to our ancient, love or a dying sport.

When us old guys die, the hobby will have less than a couple of handfulls of pigeon enthusiasts in this county. young people are just not interested. Additionally, the economy does not help. It costs serious money to participate in racing pigeons. Plus the stigma of the sport. What young person wants to be known by the oposite sex, as cleaning bird poop for a hobby? Young people want to be known as "cool". Pigeon rcing is not cool. What young person wants to be made fun of at school and on the streets, for being interested in pigeons?

Very, very few.

The sport will die with us old timers that are barely hanging in there ourselves. Health and money concerns are taking their toll on us also.

It has been dying for thirty plus years, here in the U.S. I can not speak to what is happening in other countries, but it seems to be strong in Europe, Taiwan and China.

It is a shame really. Such a wonderful sport. Most who get into it at a younger age. Leave it in a few years, but then when they get older. They come back to it, for nostalgia.

It is an old mans sport. Old men die quickly.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

The hobby is definitely in decline here in the US but I think there are still a few bright spots that will see it through a while longer. 
The biggest is the 'urban chicken' movement. Pigeons draw a lot of new hobbyists from this crowd. They're people who are either tired of the bigger mess and more noise that. Ones with chickens or they love the chickens so much that they want to expand. I think current hobbyists would do well to check out some of the urban/backyard chicken sites and offer all the help and advice they can. 
Also, in this economy, people are staying home more. People are. cutting out movies, dining out as well as the big vacations. This leaves more spare time to fill with a reletively inexpensive hobby. Let's face it. As far as hobbies go, pigeons are cheap compared to ski boats, horses, fishing boats etc and it can be enjoyed year 'round!
Just wanted to point out a couple positive possibilities.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Along with everything mentioned the Birds of Prey situation causes grief with people also. On that subject,I got a call lastnight from a fella who want his daughter to get into Parlor Rollers because she is getting depressed watching her Birminghams get caught by the Cooper's.
I am more then willing to help people like this fella out when getting the younger generation going into the hobby.

I've heard guys talk about how good it was back in the day before the apparent BOP issues we have today but it seems alot of them won't change how they go about things.
As for me, sure, I have Cooper's try and get to my Parlors thru their little pens and have had a few get some good gashes from talons but haven't ever lost any.
My backyard is full of trees so decided about 3 years ago if I wanted to fly birds my only option was to fly them from a portable loft.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah it sure has changed I remember having pigeon shops on LI and lofts all around now with the men always happy to get together and share knowledge and birds with me. Now it is every man for himself and gotta get as much as I can for these birds. I understand that for some of these breeds (if you imported them) but really $50 a bird for Rollers, if you are lucky you can find tiplets and homers cheap but if you dare to desire anything else well be prepared for what the market will bear. Its a shame because I have a friend whose stepdaughter is getting into birds but is finding the cost beyond her 14yr old means. Clubs up here are a joke can't get them to respond to email from their own websites and yet they complain about losing members and trying to get new ones. I got back into the life last summer and have been lucky that a member here gave me some great birds at a more than fair price and I have had birds shipped in from all over with not one hassle, so far so good. No matter what segement of society you look at there is always going to be 15% who ignore the rules. So has the hobby changed yeah I know people dealing with regulatory issues, neighbor issues, BOP have definitely made a comeback from never losing a single bird in the 60's & 70's to losing birds just about every day/week if you fly them. But hey the survivors are the strongest, fastest and smartest. So we can complain or we can make a choice to pass it on and enjoy it.


----------



## david scarboro (Aug 19, 2012)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Yeah it sure has changed I remember having pigeon shops on LI and lofts all around now with the men always happy to get together and share knowledge and birds with me. Now it is every man for himself and gotta get as much as I can for these birds. I understand that for some of these breeds (if you imported them) but really $50 a bird for Rollers, if you are lucky you can find tiplets and homers cheap but if you dare to desire anything else well be prepared for what the market will bear. Its a shame because I have a friend whose stepdaughter is getting into birds but is finding the cost beyond her 14yr old means. Clubs up here are a joke can't get them to respond to email from their own websites and yet they complain about losing members and trying to get new ones. I got back into the life last summer and have been lucky that a member here gave me some great birds at a more than fair price and I have had birds shipped in from all over with not one hassle, so far so good. No matter what segement of society you look at there is always going to be 15% who ignore the rules. So has the hobby changed yeah I know people dealing with regulatory issues, neighbor issues, BOP have definitely made a comeback from never losing a single bird in the 60's & 70's to losing birds just about every day/week if you fly them. But hey the survivors are the strongest, fastest and smartest. So we can complain or we can make a choice to pass it on and enjoy it.


Well Written Sportster. I do complain a bit, but I am going to do my best to pass it on and pay it forward. Any young person reading this and wanting to get into the hobby can visit my lofts and go home with a pair af banded, vaccinated birds for free. I raise ET's, Bokharas, Jacobins, Fantails and Rollers. I banded 4 babies this morning!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Daddycausingchaos said:


> The hobby is definitely in decline here in the US but I think there are still a few bright spots that will see it through a while longer.
> The biggest is the 'urban chicken' movement. Pigeons draw a lot of new hobbyists from this crowd. They're people who are either tired of the bigger mess and more noise that. Ones with chickens or they love the chickens so much that they want to expand. I think current hobbyists would do well to check out some of the urban/backyard chicken sites and offer all the help and advice they can.
> Also, in this economy, people are staying home more. People are. cutting out movies, dining out as well as the big vacations. This leaves more spare time to fill with a reletively inexpensive hobby. Let's face it. As far as hobbies go, pigeons are cheap compared to ski boats, horses, fishing boats etc and it can be enjoyed year 'round!
> Just wanted to point out a couple positive possibilities.


 Part of the reason for the decline is we no longer use pigeons for what they were used for in the past. We no longer use them for carrying messages. And to few will even think of hearing I want to eat one. The pigeon is the city alternative to growing chickens for food. I found info on homesteading sites spotty but there. I being known to have fantails have been asked by people living in the city about raising squab. Having more people around pigeons is a good thing as it helps to rid of the fly rat mentality. We also need to work on pigeon racing to make it much cheaper. The biggest thing is the clocks and bands. If every club would have a spare clock to lend to the new member it maybe of help. I know the sport got a bit of good publicity from Mike Tyson's show. But to many people did not find a club near them or thought it to expensive when they looked into the hobby.

I plan to get a few fancy breeds and take them to local exotic bird meets. This is a long term plan as my first thing to do is get racers going. We need to get the birds in front of people for them to see something more than flying rat. Our local county fair is one place I plan to put the birds in the show. Show for pigeons is all breeds as only a couple people have pigeons.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Getting exposure of our hobby does go a long way. We me out in the country flying my Doneks I have people stop all the time to ask questions,watch, etc.
About a week or so ago I had a UPS guy drive up in his truck and actually shut it off and we BS'd for quite awhile.He had had Homers when he was younger and told me he would again once he retired.
Some drive by probably thinking I'm a freak and others can't beleive you can train a pigeon to return to your truck.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Birds of Prey,city ordinance for us city people,age of electronics,such as video games,smart phones,etc,just like some people mentioned all takes it's toll on the hobby.

Like let's say if you live in a city that has an ordinance.Some require a shed built coop with concrete under it.Some require a big lot per loft,etc.Times are hard for a lot of people,and it's difficult to see them spent thousands of dollars just to get started. Yes it can be cheap if you live in the sticks and can be built the way you like,but in the suburbs,it's a different case.

I do believe that people with different nationalities in the US effect the numbers,since they,or somebody in their family had birds back home,and they like to be able to do it here also.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

When I joined this forum, I thought I found a place to talk about all aspects of pigeon keeping. I soon found out its almost like a Peta site for pigeons and has always made me question how the site can claim to be pro pigeon. When anyone mentions squabs or hunting dogs all h*** breaks out and the extremist win out because of forum rules. In the past new members were chastised for asking questions or not keeping their pigeon as pets. The fact is a lot more people would be keeping pigeons if they found a utilitarian need for them. The chicken keeping hobby is growing in urban areas and pigeon keeping keeps declining, perhaps that is because people still can talk about eating a chicken or its eggs. Take a look at backyardchickens.com's forum, they have everyone from people who keep chickens as loved pets to people who butcher them on that site with out the fighting or irrational thoughts i have witnessed on here. I just read a post about someone stalking a person and going to their house because they are selling pigeons for dog training which is plain ridiculous. In the pigeon community you have roller guys, racers, fancy pigeon breeders, squabers, dog trainers and then the animal activists/rehabilitaters all divided up into their own little clubs/groups usually fighting with one another. Maybe if people started to come together for the common interest of pigeons and not cry about one getting eaten or someone sending them on a race things would look up for the pigeon community. I know trying to promote pigeons as a feathered child isn't going to save the hobby. I bet I ruffle some feathers.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not a PETA person but why would you raise a pigeon just to be shot. If somebody goes out to shoot an animal for food and sustenance go for it. Same for pigeons, if your going to eat it fine. But you sound like your talking about 2 different things. Catching birds or selling them just to be shot is cruelty for the sake of training dogs. Thats what gives hunters and fisherman a bad name. There are machines out there to train dogs. Probably cheaper constantly buying birds. To shoot a bird just to waste it is horrible. If another animal eats my pigeons then its a act of nature and I will be sad but I will work to try to make sure it doesnt happen again without hurting the bird of pray. Its their nature to kill other animals to survive. You are right that some people do chastise people because of how they handle something. 99% of the answer are there to help. I have learned a lot about pigeons and there care from this site. For the most part most of the people on this site are extremely helpful and kind. For the ones that chastise or think there way is the only way you have to take what you can from there post and thank them for the rest. I really enjoy talking to the people on this site for their knowledge and wisdom. As far as pigeons getting injured and dying it is part of life but if you can help them live without them suffering then go for it.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

JasoninMn: This is a site for the love of keeping pigeons and doves. It is not a site for the love of killing pigeons, nor the love of eating pigeons.

I am sure you can find a site that will fit into your life style.

Why can those of use who do not subscribe to your tastes and wants, not have a web site that is just about how we view the hobby?

Just like the Republican web sites only put on their site, what they want to put. And the Democratic web sites only put out what they want to put out.

Why can't we here, only discuss and put out what we want and subscribe too?

Just peruse the entire site, and see how many are in line with my thinking, and how many are in line with your thinking.

Find your own site, or start your own site. Or accept this site for what it is. A pigeon lovers site. You can not love something that you raise to eat. You can not love something that you raise to shoot. You can not love something that you destroy any way or time you see fit.

No hard feelings, but seriously. There are plenty of sites you can visit, that are more in line with your thinking and lifestyle. Why try to change ours?

"Birds of a feather, flock together". Find your own flock, or fit in this one.

Unless it is all just about the attention. In which case, you got some.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

The topic was about the state of the pigeon hobby and why its declining. I gave my opinion why. I knew most wouldn't like it but I don't mind. 



> Why can those of use who do not subscribe to your tastes and wants, not have a web site that is just about how we view the hobby?


You certainly can have that website but let my ask you why members from this site think they are entitled to harass people off the site and try to rally other members to do so as well? I am not saying you are one of them but just today I read a post about flagging a Craigslist Ad. The member even reverse searched the telephone number and claims they are going to go to the persons house and pay them a visit at their home. The CL person has every right to sell feral pigeons for dog training if they want too so why should they be bullied because someone else views pigeons in a different light? This is not the first time I have seen members here act with this type of behavior. I remember a group going after dove hunters who collect pigeon bands, another member calling the cops repeatedly on their neighbor for "allegedly" training dogs and the list goers on. I could dig up countless posts of member's harassing people. Like it or not those people have rights too and are not breaking the law. They have the right to eat pigeons, hunt them or whatever else and you have the right to love your pigeons. Now when your city decides to ban the keeping of pigeons wouldn't it be nice to have more groups of people challenging the ordinance, even though you keep them for different purposes? Or is it better to harass people and become the crazy animal activists? Until a monetary, utilitarian or sporting use is found for pigeons the hobby is going to keep declining especially if all forms of pigeon keepers can't come together.

For your information I do not use pigeons for dog training, nor do I eat them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Did anyone besides you, break the rules here? Does craigslist have an option to "flag" posts that the general public feels are inappropriate? The answers are no and yes.

This site is against even the discussion about the things you are referencing. I have had posts deleted and I have been warned by the moderators here, because I mentioned the kinds of things you are discussing.

This site and the members here, have the right to complain about posts such as yours, and they (we) also have the right to band together to fight against posts such as that one on craigslist. Craigslist will decide what they allow. Not me, not you, nor not anyone else who is a member of this forum.

You do not have the right to voice your opinions on this site, about the subjects you are referring to. It is against this forums rules. This site is privately owned. It is not run by the government. Your rights are limited here. Discussion about the things you are mentioning are forbidden HERE.

No matter whether you like it or not. Those are the facts.

I am glad you do not do those things you are a proponent of. One is terrible. The other is tolerable, but innapropriate to discuss here.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

The difference between us is I am taking about real laws and rights in real life. If its not illegal its none of your business, plain and simple. Your referring to the "laws" of an online forum. They are rules not laws. If you think that acting like a lil gang of cyber bullies is promoting pigeons I feel sorry for you and the hobby. Its funny your telling me about my rights on a forum, how I can't have any opinion and the the rules I need to follow. Yet from what I can tell your not a moderator so how did you acquire all the rights to do what your telling me I can't? Why do you get an opinion and to make the rules? Hypocrite, practice what your preaching. I hope you get the title of moderator under your name someday, apparently thats what you inspire to be. I have faith in the real ones will do what they see fit. Its funny how many private messages I have received from people saying they feel the same way I do but I am sure they don't want to deal with the backlash if they post publicly here I guess. Well I have real friends, a real life and haven't lost touch with reality that a pigeon is a bird not a feathered child so I don't care what aliases think of me. Flame me all you want. Certainly the few members with their extreme antics are helping the hobby by calling and harassing people or even showing up at their houses. Makes fanciers look like real respectable people doesn't it? When a new fancier comes on and post a picture of their aviary and it has chicken wire instead of hardware cloth the deserve to be belittled for sure. When they make a beginner mistake they should be reamed out right? That must be acceptable under your "rules."


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree with dave scarboro. I am just getting back into the sport. prices have gone to high. I guess i can still get excited about seeing my birds come home from 400 miles even if they don't win. always taking advice


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Amen
To That


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

on BYC.com (not the LDS one.. lol), and even on here in code some discuss keeping ect of "utility breeds" of pigeon. general discussion of such for food should have reference how to keep those purpose birds healthy and dispatch correctly and humanly on here in separate area at least, or culling (which im opposed to), for health and humane reasons at least. i originally learned very basics and got interested in pigeons from ferals and homers, few odd rollers i didnt know were breed back then, from falconry apprenticeship. later still from dog training, and again recent from mexican neighbors who bought pair from flea market to breed for food/meat and eggs, but turned out to be rollers.. i think im forgetting one or two venues that involved pigeons, but you get the idea, as as child only pigeons aside from these sports, were old standard of american fantails that were barely talked about and hardly seen, and those were unattainable and expensive and sick and bad culls if rarely were. im new myself but offer to breed or give away many a pair or more when can and asked, even just newbie and only had maybe handful of decent quality birds before, and just got some pairs real recent. point being most of the new younger people even on here promoting are all out to make money now as only sources that do get back to people (oh yeah, ive gotten swindled and a lot of bad advice on here). some seasoned pros however who are hardly on here, have taken probly painstaking time with me as a newbie, to try and help and explained a lot. just plain luck i got theirr attention i guess, as this site can be a circus and fluffy bunny at times, but then again not nearly as harsh and money hungry people as most only pigeon speaking of sites out there otherwise aside from small amount on BYC (not the LDS.. lol).

not trying to get up on soap box for attention really.. but then there is the whole allowed public discussion of killing BOPs on here even, in past. not disagreeing with chasing them off with harmless paintball gun or even cracking them one good one to get them off from actually tearing into your bird or cages ect.. but the whole shooting as going by, trapping and poisoning, as well as false accusations also (as if estimated 2,000 birds a day in states a day, just by birmingham roller flyiers alone, the tree huggers are saying were being killed, BOPs would be endangered again at very least, or be the true vermin of sky causing decimation to species of song birds, and not disease from pigeons as suggested by some especially exterminators. the whole BOP thing really set the hobby back im not sure how far and now that alone may never let it recover.

also with my flying rollers tumblers and flights, i havent had any real trouble aside from raptors trying to rob nests, and culling some of poor not as alert and/or vigorous young birds.

finally i love my birds and they are types kept currently only for performance, and in past and maybe future show quality, as tame pets.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

as it has been stated before people are putting to high of a price on the birds . and that is just a small part of the problem . the price of clocks is a real big reason why people don't race . I'm not the only one who left the racing homers for the cost of the clocks . 3 of us started the same time with homers and all 3 of us left the sport because of the price of the clocks . we all still have birds . we went with brunners . one other went with rollers and he's not having much luck with them. the other just has mutts and lets them fly just to see them fly


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

the pigeon hobby has been in decline for years WORLD wide. less pewople are interested in pigeons. that is a fact. The world is much faster paced today. more restrictions are set in cities and towns. then neiborhood restriction apply also. Younger people have cell phones video games and other things that attract there wants. Less people even consider a pigeon for a hobby. Now Far as pigeons for food. This was a big thing YEARS ago they were raised by the thousands for that. The hobby left to go go more to showing and racing ECT. But it will still decline no matter what is done. That is how things go. Sure there will a certion amount of poeple still keeping them. But less. The price of birds today Well it is not so bad Now some race birds are sold for much more then they are worth. But when people pay the large sums. It is there fault. Good birds can be bought at a good price. And that is how it is. Just because 30 40 years ago a good was x amount. Today they are more because it costs more. it in some breeds todays birds are better. The few that keep pigeons should enjoy the hobby and do waht they can to keep it alive. for the future. But ecept it will never be as it was years ago


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I see pigeon hobby and pigeon racing/sports as two different things, as far as pigeon racing is concerned it is declining here as well for sure but if we talk about pigeon hobby its not that bad afterall, i can see many young people buying and keeping pigeons, there are many flying kits around my house all the time

I guess and as others have said that the upsurge in prices of pigeon itself, seeds and medication/accessories is one of the reasons, i feel my birds an escape from the political situation and outside enviornment and its even better to relax with my birds seeing them flying rather than watching a talkshow! i think thats what the other hobbiers here have in mind while being around their birds


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

doveman2 said:


> I agree with dave scarboro. I am just getting back into the sport. prices have gone to high. I guess i can still get excited about seeing my birds come home from 400 miles even if they don't win. always taking advice


I feel the same way!


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*David Good for you*

That is very nice of you to help the kids out I my self just sent out 5 boxs of birds to guys this week I am glad to see people tring to help the sport out


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks forhelping the sport once again thanks


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

agree that the pigeon hobby is in a big decline in the USA but over sea the pigeon hobby is very strong and lots of money is involve in buying the best bird for racing,china is pushing their people to raise pigeon in case of a war, go figure? if all the satellite was shot down we be back on ham radios and pigeons


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm the youngest in my club, but it seems that none of the old timers try to promote the sport of racing pigeons!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm the youngest in my club too. The clubs don't really do any promoting of the sport whatsoever. I'm sure if they did, at least a couple people would join each year.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Here in BC, alot of High flyer and tippler fanciers had been flying their pigeons for quite a few years. But since last year there has been alot of promoting for these particular breeds by organizing high flyer / tippler competitions around here so people can get together and enjoy the hobby even more. Also some of the top fanciers have been going on the radio to educate the community about this hobby and encouraging others to join in on the fun.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ive been trying to get young/new people invloved, and old timers ect that were recent or years ago, interested again. its uphill with people worried about BOPs, regulations, and untrue rumors about many diseases spread, the exterminators seem to do a lot of bad mouthing and rumor mongering im guessing to get paid to keep removing the ferals.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It is very sad that this is happening.It's such a great hobby.


----------

